# Rabbit Rescue in Toru, Poland



## Dynaheir (Dec 31, 2013)

Hello everyone!
I would like to introduce You to one of the Polish Rabbit Rescues. It is the first shelter for rabbits that was created in Poland. It was possible due to the kindness of the Animal Shelter in Toru&#324; that made a room available for the Rescue. At first, the room wasn't encouraging at all:












But Girls from the Rescue were able to see a potential in this room and they worked really hard to change it into something that would become a temporary home for many rabbits. Did They succeed? Oh, You can see for Yourselves













We call this place "the asylum for rabbits" because they can feel safe there. The shalter is only a temporary place for rabbits and they are put in temporary foster homes, whenever it's possible. Currently, there are 93 rabbits under care of the Rescue.

I will introduce some of the rabbits to You






Pachino
Pachino and her sister Ethel were given up by a snake owner. They were to serve as a dinner for a snake, so someone broke their legs so as to prevent the from running away. Fortunately for the rabbits, they turned out to be too big for the snake and the owner wanted to get rid of them.
Apart from broken legs, Ethel was healthy and she was adopted soon. However, Pachino suffers from e.cuniculi and she had to be treated. 








and Ethel





Karotka (Carrot)
Karotka was taken away from a commercial rabbit breeder during intervention. All of the rabbits (and 53 other rabbits) were in appaling condition. Their fur became one, big tangle and every move was very painful for them. They lived in overcrowded cages that had additional occupants -fungi and maggots. Yesterday she underwent a surgery -she has a purulent infection caused by bacteria. One of her eyes had too be resected.
Rabbits that were confiscated during this intervention had various health problems: abscesses, e.c., syphilis, Staphylococcus aureus, genetic defects and etc.









Majeranek (Marjoram)
One of the rabbits taken away during another intervention. All rabbits (7) suffered from myxomatosis and were in a really bad condition. They were treated with interferon, among others, and all of them survived which at the time seemed to be impossible.

At first, Majeranek looked like this:





And now:





This is our blog: http://www.azyl.vot.pl/ (it's in Polish but we always try to post the same information on our facebook profile: https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun).


----------



## jemm (Dec 31, 2013)

Good for you looks like you've done an amazing job it's good to see their are still Some decent people in the world &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## Chrisdoc (Dec 31, 2013)

Well done what a difference before and after, you're doing a fantastic job. What cute bunnies you have there, Carrot looks adorable and they are all lucky to be with you. So glad there are people out there like you to look out for all those abandoned bunnies


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow, that room looked borderline unusuable - they really did see the potential! It looks like a completely different place now.

The rescue stories break my heart - of the 63 rabbits mentioned in the stories you shared with us, I really doubt even ONE of them would still be alive today if it weren't for your organization. What you guys do as a rescue dramatically alters the course of so many rabbits' lives, giving them a second chance to be healthy, happy and loved when they otherwise would've suffered slow and painful deaths.

To the rabbits you guys save, I imagine you're like guardian angels - they could never put into full thoughts just how grateful they are, but a nose-bonk can say it all! It's obvious that every single bunny life is treasured by those who work at the rescue. Thank you SO much for all you do for them!

ray: Best of luck in finding "forever homes" for all of them!


----------



## zombiesue (Dec 31, 2013)

Wow! I'm really impressed. That room was a disaster, and so were the buns. You're really making a lot of difference there.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 31, 2013)

:welcome1


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 1, 2014)

Thank You for all the kind words. The room was indeed a disaster, but it was the only chance to create a special place for rabbits. There is still lack of foster homes for rabbits and many shelters in Poland don't take in the rabbits or don't know how to take care of them. The sanctuary gives possibility to house many unwanted rabbits or those who need special care. Our vet in Toru&#324; is really great and makes wonders for the rabbits.

And now:
A little summary of the past year  

In 2013, 263 rabbits came in to the Rescue, including: 79 from Kuyavian-Pomeranian Voivodeship and 184 from other parts of Poland. 132 rabbits were rehomed and 161 had health issues, like:
- dental problems 
- runny eyes (caused not only by abscess but also by nasolacrimal duct obstruction)
- sneezing caused by streptococcus, staphylococcus or pasteurella
- Sarcoptes scabiei, lice
- pododermatitis and other problems with limbs (splay legs, fractures)
- Encephalitozoonosis
- Myxomatosis
- liver or kidneys failure
- overweight, underweight
- rodenticides poisoning
- tumors, internal abscesses

Rabbits are handed in for various reasons or they are found in different places, like dumpster, basement, etc.



Below You will find some photos of our rabbits - some of them are still waiting for adoption/undergoing treatment and some of them were successfully rehomed. 


Dymka (Spring onion)






Hugo





Tuffi





Masha





Kendra





Poziomka (Wild Strawberry)





Podgrzybek and Ko&#378;larka





Gapi





and Kasztanek (Chestnut)


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 1, 2014)

Kendra has me giggling! Wish I could come to Poland and take them all with me


----------



## pani (Jan 2, 2014)

Aaaww, all the little bunny tongues! :hyper: They're all such beautiful rabbits - little Dymka especially caught my eye. They all look so well cared for and in great health now, too!

It's amazing to see the transformation from the gross 'before' room to the welcoming and bright 'after' room.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 2, 2014)

What fantastic pics of all of them. I love Dymka, so adorable and Kendra with those teeth, it did make me laugh. And all those bunny tongues, bring a smile and just make me happy seeing them. They all look so happy and healthy, you have done a fabulous job with all of them. I really do hope they find good homes.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 2, 2014)

Wow, this was so awesome to read. The rabbit sanctuary that you have managed to create is wonderful. All those rabbits are gorgeous. I wish you all the best in finding them homes.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 2, 2014)

Unfortunately many of them aren't healthy and some of the bunnies from the photos I posted yesterday are no longer with us  I am glad that the photos with tongues make You smile - that's their main purpose as the news are not always good.

This year also didn't begin well as Today *Pufcia* went to the bridge - she stopped breathing during surgery.






Karotka (Carrot) is not well today. She had high fever today and some neurological symptoms appeared - it is probably encephalitozoonosis. She has a slight head tilt and finds it difficult to stand on her own. 






G&#261;ska (Gosling) is better today and she has exellent apetite (at last!).





Przebi&#347;nieg (Snowdrop) is after surgery - his inscisors had to be removed. Our vet will also have to remove his molars but we didn't want to do it today. Przebi&#347;nieg needs some time to adjust to new situation.





Lavender is a healthy female although she is malnourished and there are some signs of muscular distrophy.





There also two new arrivals:
Bazylia (Basil) - she's overweight, her uterus is enlarged.






Mi&#281;ta (Mint) - slightly overweight


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 3, 2014)

ray: Poor bunnies... it's awful that some end up so sick or have health issues resulting from a bad diet. At least they're getting the best care possible thanks to your rescue, though!

Binky free, Pufcia :rainbow:

(By the way, I wanted to make a donation but I can't get the "Donate" link on your facebook page to work... is there another way to do it?)


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 4, 2014)

So sorry to hear about the sick buns, thank goodness you guys are able to care for them. At least they are able to experience kindness and love in your hands.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 5, 2014)

Imbrium, You can find details on our website: (http://www.azyl.torun.pl/darowizny-15.html) or if You prefer PayPal, there is a link a the top of the page (on brown background)

All the details are also in "about" section on facebook (https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun/info)

If You still have problems, please PM me 

Gosling had another surgery yesterday. Her left eye (the only one she has left) was swollen so our wet decided to remove the molars on the left side of her mouth. There is no puss in the eye and the fluid visible during ultrasound examination is blood. She is on meds that are to lower the pressure in the eye.

Carrot's treatment for e.c. can start today - she was getting meds after surgery and there was a risk of interaction. 

Basil's ultrasound examination confirmed that she is not pregnant and there are no lesions. 

Velvet and Velour were spayed yesterday.





We also have a new, special resident:




He was brought to the Sanctuary in a jar...


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 8, 2014)

There are no changes to Carrot's condition which, in this case, is rather positive  

Gosling's second eye is still swollen but we have to wait.

We also have a new arrival - Fluffy. He came to the Sanctuary from Bia&#322;ystok. Fluffy appears to be 4-6 weeks old but we think he might be older and his appearance might be the result of health problems. His paws are in very unnatural position probably due to some genetic defect. He also had helth crisis - first, his temperature was too low and then too high. Now he is stabilised. 






Fluffy during his dinner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qJ8vE3eOtw&feature=youtu.be

Melonik has his dental surgery scheduled for Thursday.





Spotty and her children got I little present and, as You can see, they are very happy


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 8, 2014)

Oh my, Fluffy is adorable! Glad to hear that Carrot is stable. Spotty and her children look VERY happy, lol. That is a pretty cool present. Stache and I are sending positive, healing thoughts for Gosling,Melonik, and all the other sick buns.


----------



## pani (Jan 8, 2014)

Dynaheir said:


> We also have a new, special resident:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In a _jar?_ Poor little guy! 

:cry1:

I'm so glad he's in good hands now.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, he was brought in a jar  But the good news is that he got adopted and now he can have a happy life 

This little, blind bun was brought to the Rescue yesterday. He had advanced e.c and inflammatory bowel disease. It was too late for him. Despite medications, he was only getting weaker and weaker, so we had to let him go...






Devi has GI stasis and she had to undergo a surgery as her condition hasn't been improving. During the surgery, our vet removed a bezoar.





There are no changes to Gosling's condition, Carrot is also stable. 






Kurt and Carrot met at the vet's and Kurt immediately wet to Carrot's carrier (You can also see Gosling's ears behing Carrot and Kurt):







Pachno had blood test as we are concerned about her kidneys.





Fluffy is much better - he is stable. His legs (splay leg) are the effect of genetic disorder and his teeth certainly need trimming. 










At the vet's: Magda with Fluffy and Marysia with Gosling


----------



## Kittiebot (Jan 10, 2014)

My heart is breaking for all these bunnies 

Thank you so much for helping those poor buns.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 10, 2014)

I agree it is heart breaking to see the condition in which some of them arrive, poor little mites. But it is so good to see the ones who are surviving and getting stronger with your help. I can´t believe the amazing work you do.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 11, 2014)

The little bun was brough to us too late. I will never understand why some people don't react when they see that something is obviously wrong with their animal...

Davi passed away yesterday. Her body was too weak to fight.
Devi was condiscated almost a year ago from a hoarder. The photo posted below was taken when she arrived to the Sanctuary.







Two very young buns (3-4 weeks old) were brought to the Sanctuary yesterday. 
*Almond: *










and *Burdock*










Some photos of Cotton and Taffeta:


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 13, 2014)

*Rozetka* went to a foster home in Gda&#324;sk today.






Her place in the Sanctuary was almost immediately filled by *Porzeczka (Currant)*. She was found in the bushes near the Sanctuary. She is very stressed, her stomach is tensed. During the examination her bladder was enlarged - she probably refrained from urinating. Her teeth need trimming.











*Fifi* came from Olsztyn yesterday. She has a jaw abscess and...lice.






*Gosling* is stable and her eye is a little bit better. 





*Carrot* made some progress. Her temperature is still to high but she doesn't have convulsions.

*Melonik vel Antek* is weaker. His temperature is too low and he urinates more. We need to stabilise him before he can undergo dental surgery.

*Roszponka (Corn-salad)* has crisis yesterday. We suspect an abscess in her GI tract - like in the case of Carrot and Ko&#378;larka. 




And the good news is that Batiste found his forever home in Toru&#324;!


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 15, 2014)

Melonik is fighting for his life. Yesterday, his temperature decreased to 35 Celsius degrees and stayed this way for several hours. He has pulmonary edema and inflammatory bowel disease. We have managed to stabilise his temperature but he is very weak.






Carrot and Gossling are stable.

Fifi doesn't have a great apetite and she has to undergo dental surgery tomorrow.

Porzeczka (Currant) started eating and pooping so we are on the right track here.

And some photos from the Sanctuary:















And the Adams Family 





We underwent a trial today. Some lady claimed that she has given up her rabbits to the Rescue only for a while and she wanted them back. Fortunately, we won the case 

Please, feel free to join us on Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun?ref=hl


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 15, 2014)

Congrats on winning your case. I liked your page on Facebook.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank You!


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 17, 2014)

We lost two rabbits yesterday. Melonik lost his fight for life but now we know that he didn't stand a chance. The immediate cause of death was cardiorespiratory failure. Post-mortem examnation confirmed the abscess and revealed raptured wall of stomach, fibrinous pneumonia and fatty liver. Additionally, Melonik's liver was raptured in one place which might be a sign of mechanical injury.

Fifi didn't survive dental surgery. She stopped breathing and although our vet managed to restore her breath for a while, she didn't make it. 

Goodbye Melonik and Fifi. You don't have to suffer anymore.


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

Is there a page where we can make donations via Pay Pal to help these poor bunnies?

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Jan 17, 2014)

This thread is so heartbreaking, yet so touching at the same time. I can't stop reading it because I love seeing how much help you do for these lovely bunnies, but it's difficult to see so many of them past the stage of help. I'm going to try and donate some money to the shelter when I next get paid.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 17, 2014)

Lovelops, I cannot put details in here - only links. You can find paypal in here: http://www.azyl.torun.pl/darowizny-15.html The page is in Polish, but on the top of it there is a button saying "PayPal".

You can also find our bank account number here: https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun/info under "General informations". 

Thank You all for all You support, it is really important. I am also glad that You like reading the topic and appreciate all Your comments


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

Dynaheir said:


> We lost two rabbits yesterday. Melonik lost his fight for life but now we know that he didn't stand a chance. The immediate cause of death was cardiorespiratory failure. Post-mortem examnation confirmed the abscess and revealed raptured wall of stomach, fibrinous pneumonia and fatty liver. Additionally, Melonik's liver was raptured in one place which might be a sign of mechanical injury.
> 
> Fifi didn't survive dental surgery. She stopped breathing and although our vet managed to restore her breath for a while, she didn't make it.
> 
> Goodbye Melonik and Fifi. You don't have to suffer anymore.



Poor babies... :bigtears:


----------



## lovelops (Jan 17, 2014)

Dynaheir said:


> Lovelops, I cannot put details in here - only links. You can find paypal in here: http://www.azyl.torun.pl/darowizny-15.html The page is in Polish, but on the top of it there is a button saying "PayPal".
> 
> You can also find our bank account number here: https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun/info under "General informations".
> 
> Thank You all for all You support, it is really important. I am also glad that You like reading the topic and appreciate all Your comments



Hi there,
I went ahead and donated. Had to get some translation done and forgot
Poland isn't using the Euro but still is on the Zloty but I hope for a start
615 Zloty can help!

Vanessa :bunny19


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 18, 2014)

lovelops said:


> Hi there,
> I went ahead and donated. Had to get some translation done and forgot
> Poland isn't using the Euro but still is on the Zloty but I hope for a start
> 615 Zloty can help!
> ...



Lovelops, thank You very much! It's a substantial sum for us and You can be sure it will not be wasted  

If anyone of You needs a translation, You can always PM me, I will try to help


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 18, 2014)

Today something a bit different:

A sad story with a happy ending
This beautiful rabbits name is Boniek. He was to be eaten by people for dinner and that is why someone fed him potatoes and bread. He had seen the death of his mother and siblings. Then, a good soul saved him and brought to the Sanctuary. He was afraid of people because he was used to being treated badly by them. Then, Boniek was placed in a foster home as someone had to show him that there are also good people in this world. Marta and Kuba decided to take care of him for a while and to make him more sociable. It was not easy  Boniek bit and hurt them. They also tired to bond Boniek with their rabbits but it was impossible. So they decided that he will live in their bedroom without any cage and I have to tell you that living with Boniek in the same room was not easy. Sometimes, he was aggressive and his teeth are really sharp as he is not a little bunny. But they didnt want to give up only because there were some difficulties. They were very patient with him and it really paid off. He has been living with them almost a year (they adopted him in the meantime) and he is a completely different bunny! He loves being hugged and petted. Boniek just needed a chance. He didnt know how to coexist with people as he had spent most of his life in a tiny cage that was standing in someones backyard. But he learned that people can be trusted and lives a happy life now.
Marta, Kuba, thank You for not giving up! 





His cage looked like this:






And now:


----------



## pani (Jan 18, 2014)

That story makes me so happy. 

It's awful that Boniek's start to life was so terrible, but I'm so so so glad he found such a loving forever home. Some people might have returned him to a shelter for biting and being so antisocial, but it's so lovely to read that Marty and Kuba persevered and that Boniek is so loving now. :hearts:


----------



## Aubrisita (Jan 18, 2014)

What an awesome story. He is a very handsome guy and I am so happy to see what a wonderful home he has now. Hugs to those wonderful people.


----------



## FreezeNkody (Jan 18, 2014)

It's amazing how with a little TLC they can come around and be comfortable


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 18, 2014)

He is such a lovely boy, I love his little white socks. Every bun deserves a chance and after his crappy start to life, he must have been a totally traumatised bun just waiting for them to come for him. How lucky he was to find two such good people who were prepared to have patience and help this brave bunny to learn how to love. I hop he has a very long and happy life


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 18, 2014)

Saturday (19.01.2014)
The day was peaceful and quiet. Some bunnies had their furs groomed and some of them just enjoyed their time outside the cage. Porzeczka (Currant) is still scared but she is very active outside her cage and doesn't hide. 

Carrot is better and Gosling...well Gosling needs a servant  She doesn't want to it on her own, but she eats with apetite when someone feeds her.


&#321;atka (Spotty) and Mi&#281;ta (Mint) sharing their meal








&#321;atka's daughter








Cotton









Roszponka (Corn-salad)








Porzeczka (Currant)








Welurka (Velour)








Spotty








Kalarepka (Kohlrabi)


----------



## pani (Jan 19, 2014)

*squee*

They're all so cute! It's nice to see a day full of happy, eating, resting bunnies.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 19, 2014)

Makes my Sunday so much better seeing all these gorgeous bunnies, love the work you do to make their lives so much happier, hope the all find a home full of love and more treats


----------



## lovelops (Jan 19, 2014)

Dynaheir said:


> Lovelops, thank You very much! It's a substantial sum for us and You can be sure it will not be wasted
> 
> If anyone of You needs a translation, You can always PM me, I will try to help



No problem. I will see what I can do every month when I get paid. I love
reading your stories about what you are doing over there and anything I can do to help makes me feel better! 

Keep up the good work!
Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 21, 2014)

*Basil *was not well yesterday so we did a blood test.

*Gosling* put on weight which is good in her case. There is no puss it her mouth but her eye produces white discharge.

*Ko&#378;larka* is better. Her subcutaneous abscess recurred and it has to be cleaned everyday, but there is an improvement.

*Kurt* has to undergo a serious surgery in a week at the latest. There is still puss in her mouth and in her upper respiratory tract. Perhaps our vet will have to remove part of the mucous membrane.







*Lobo's* nose is worse again. He was diagnosed with syphilis but there is a possibility that other bacteria got settled there.

*The Adams family's mother* underwent a surgery. Our vet removed abscesses from her peritoneum.

*Straszek* had his teeth trimmed. We also did a liver function test as the level of ALT was previously too high.

















































And Pachino with her friend


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 23, 2014)

Kurt is undergoing surgery today. Please, keep your fingers crossed.






Pietrynka came to Toru&#324; from her foster home. She has dental problems and we trust only our vet 






Porzeczka was neutered on Tuesday and she recovers quickly. We also gradually gain her trust.






We also have 3 new arrivals. They don't have names yet, but we are working on that 
1.






2.






3.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 24, 2014)

Yesterday, Kurt had some teeth removed and some trimmed. Our vet also widened the shunt that was there from the previous surgery and also created a new one in the jaw. In the evening, Kurt was already wide awake and kept Karotka company during her visit at the vet's. She is a real fighter! 


Although Carrot's head tilt is a bit worse, she feels better. For the first time since weeks, here temereture was normal yesterday. Her wound after eye resection heals and there is no puss in it. She is in good appetite and rather active  









Gosling...well Gosling still has her servants. She won't eat on her own - someone has to feed her. Our vet tried to encourage her to eat on her own but even he failed  She also loves being hugged. Our little princes 









Pesteczka has problems with her ear. There is puss in her tympanic cavity (middle ear). If the puss spreads to her brain, there won't be much we can do. So will remove part of the auditory canal and to clean the cavity during surgery. 








Pietrynka's digestive system doesn't function well. At first she didn't poo, now she has diarrhoea and she eats only herbs and hay. Her molars also need trimming but we have to wait for blood test results. We are concerned about the state of her liver.








Fluffy also had a blood test. He urinates too much and we need to make sure that his kidneys are healthy. He also has dental problems but we have to stabilise him before we can take care of his teeth.









Przebi&#347;nieg had some molars removed and the rest of the teeth was trimmed. He was also neutered


----------



## pani (Jan 25, 2014)

Przebi&#347;nieg looks excited to be getting spoonfed!


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 25, 2014)

I have a short film for you. You can see Kurt, a guardian of the Sanctuary, in action! 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Q4DmIoHT88&feature=youtu.be


----------



## lovelops (Jan 25, 2014)

I hope everything goes well for the buns needing more medical attention. I second Charlie's post! 


Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 29, 2014)

Gosling still has her servants and eats huge amounts of Rodicare instant, but she puts on weigh.









Lunedi was neutered yesterday and she is ready to go to a new home.







Melisa (Marjoram's friend) - a rabbit that came to us with advanced mixomatosis was adopted! We are very happy as she really needs some socialisation - she cries when touched and someone has to show her that people are not always monsters. 









Duszek















Lavender







&#321;atka (Spotty)







Brzoskwinka (Peach)







Pietrynka








Bawe&#322;na (Cotton)


----------



## pani (Jan 29, 2014)

Oh my goodness, so many happy bunnies today. And so nice to read that Melisa was adopted! 

They're all so cute, but Lavender especially caught my eye. If I were in Poland I don't think I'd be able to resist her gorgeous little face.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jan 29, 2014)

What adorable buns, I agree Lavender has a lovely face but I love Duszek, I am a sucker for REWs. How wonderful that Melisa has a new home, I do hope that she learns that love can work wonders and also learns to trust humans again.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 4, 2014)

Pesteczka had surgery last Thursday. Her tympanic cavity was cleaned from pus. But to do that our vet had to remove the vertical auditory canal. Pesteczka is fine right now and her head tilt lessened a little.

Gosling also had a surgery on Thursday. Our vet decided to remove the rest of her teeth. It turned out that there is puss underneath her orbital cavity and it has already attack the bone. We can only hope that it won't spread further. On Monday, Gosling started displaying symptoms of tracheitis. She is on antibiotics now and we are trying new immunologic medication.






Carrot's condition was worse last week. Fever attacked again and her head tilt is worse. Yesterday the temperature began stabilising but we still have to wait.

Porzeczka went to a foster home yesterday and there is a chance that she will stay there forever, so keep your fingers crossed 

Taffeta and Cotton are also in a foster home.

The Adams Family 






Duszek and Porzeczka






Wanil






Przebi&#347;nieg






and Melisa in her new home:


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 7, 2014)

*Gosling* feels a bit better today, although some pus appeared in her mouth yesterday. She is still on antibiotics and on meds that are to stimulate her immune system. We can't do more right now - her little body needs to fight.





Carrot finds it difficult to move as she falls down but her temperature was stable today and she is in good apetite. She usually rests in this position:





Three little ones came in today. Their owner wants to move abroad and can't take them with him. Pea, Hazel and Scallion are about 4 weeks old.





Tomorrow Nagietek (Marigold) leaves for a foster home in Bydgoszcz and his place will be taken by a new rabbit.





Jedwab (Silk) got adopted! 





And some photos from the Sanctuary:


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh I am really pulling for Gosling and Carrot. Fight the good fight cuties. Sending positive vibes their way. 

Those baby buns are too cute! Also, congrats on getting adopted Jedwab.  the work you guys do is amazing.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 7, 2014)

YOu´ve got some cute bunnies and it´s so good to see a few are going to new forever homes. Gosling is a little fighter, she has such a gorgeous face, hope she gets better. You do fantastic work with all of them, all those photos just make my day a lot brighter.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm praying for Gosling and Carrot. I hope they make it. I love how strong Gosling looks in every pic you post. I know Gosling is a fighter. 

Keep up the good work and get these bunnies healed! 

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 8, 2014)

Has Carrot been on fenbendazole and ponazuril for the head tilt at all? just asking?

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 10, 2014)

Yes, she is still on fenbendazole, but to be honest, we don't know what ponazuril is. We have necer used it. Carrot was also on sul-tridin. She also gets vitamins B1 and B12. Her case is complicated because at first we had to treat her for the abscess that was in her stomach and there was a risk of interaction of meds.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 11, 2014)

Anise is our new arrival. Ola and David noticed him in a pet shop. The staff claimed that Anise is perfectly healthy. He has acute conjunctivitis, probalby some skin issues (he lacks fur in some places) and dental problems - and that is quite a lot for a "perfectly healthy" 4-week-old bunny. 







Gosling is in good mood. There is still some pus in her mouth but fortunately the shunts on the right side are clean. 







Do you remember Ko&#378;larka? It turns out that the abscess in her stomach hasn't recurred.






Lavender is going to her new home!






And, as usual, some photos from the Sanctuary:


----------



## Azerane (Feb 11, 2014)

Oh goodness me! You guys do such amazing work. I love seeing all those bunny faces and hearing about how they're all doing. Best wishes that they all recover well from their surgeries. Glad some of them are being adopted too


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 11, 2014)

I love reading the updates and new arrivals. You are real stars who help so many of these wonderful bunnies, they are so lucky.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 11, 2014)

Dynaheir said:


> Yes, she is still on fenbendazole, but to be honest, we don't know what ponazuril is. We have necer used it. Carrot was also on sul-tridin. She also gets vitamins B1 and B12. Her case is complicated because at first we had to treat her for the abscess that was in her stomach and there was a risk of interaction of meds.



It's a med that is used in conjunction with Fenbendazole to knock out head tilt in 30 days. I didn't know if the vets had been giving it to Carrot or not and I could not remember how long she has been battling it but I knew it looked like it was about a month...

I'm glad to see Gosling is around and doing well. What a fighter! I'm rooting for her and Carrot!!! 

That Harlequin you have is pretty! I can't get over the bun in the pet store you guys rescued. What a bunch of cheeky people saying it was in great health.. 

My goodness keep up the good work, you guys are doing a great job!arty0002:

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 11, 2014)

Actually, Gosling is looking quite better!


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank you, I am glad to read that you like this thread 

Gosling is actually in a better mood and she doesn't give up. There is quite a big spirit in this little body 

Thank you for the information concerning the med - we will pass this information to our vet  

Anise has a good apetite and he learns to use litter.







Gosling fell in love with...Critical care. She has been eating Rodi care instant and it was decided that we should change her diet a bit.






Groszek (Pea)






Leszczynka (Hazel)






Szczypiorek (Scallion)


----------



## lovelops (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh my godness. I think that is the first time I have seen Gosling sitting up.. and it looks like her pooh is good also! That is so great. She is moving around and active... she is such a champ. I'm really pulling for her to get better and heal. She does have a very strong spirit. Once again, you guys keep up the good work! You are doing such a great job for these poor little guys.. you are their only champions!

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Feb 12, 2014)

They're all so lovely, and like Vanessa said it's so nice to see Gosling looking healthier and active! I love Anise's little 'hairdo'; I'm so glad to read you were able to rescue him from that irresponsible pet store.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 12, 2014)

Aw, I just want to hug Gosling. She really is a fighter. Those baby buns are too cute. I love reading this thread and seeing everyones updates.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 13, 2014)

That's true - Gosling is very active and eats quite a lot (of course only from a syringe) which is quite amazing considering what she's been through. Yesterday Gosling decided that she may be fed only by Ola 
















Anaise's hairdo is the result of some skin issue that we are trying to diagnose. Yesterday, he was diagnosed with coccidiosis.

Aubrisita, Gosling loves hugs so we can hug her for you 
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coccidiosis*


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 13, 2014)

Oooh Gosling. Is Ola looking for a rabbit because it sounds like Gosling has picked her. Lol.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 13, 2014)

Give her an extra hug from me also! It looks so great to see her that active after all she's been through. I'm praying that she will make a total recovery. I hope she keeps eating and soon you will be able to post pictures of her healthy and at 100% !!!!

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Feb 13, 2014)

I love seeing more of Gosling! I can't wait for her to get back to full health. 

Poor Anise.  At least he pulls off being under the weather looking fabulous. He's got a beautiful little face.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 14, 2014)

What are you using in the photos to stop Gosling? That can't be an Xpen because it's covering a door way.
It looks like it works good, please let me know!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 14, 2014)

Gosling is a real champ how good to see her alert and inquisitive. She is such a fighter, what an amazing little bun.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 17, 2014)

Well, in theory (), Ola is not looking for a rabbit as she needs to have space for all rabbits that she temporarily takes home. Currently Gosling and Carrot live with her and she also takes care of mant rabbits that are after surgeries or that need special care and cannot stay in the shelter. But generally, rabbits love Ola 






Unfortunately Gosling will probably not recover fully but our vet does what he can to help her.

lovelops, it is Xpen (probably this one: http://www.zooplus.pl/shop/gryzonie/kojce_dla_malych_zwierzat/metalowe/94994). It doesn't cover a doorway - there is a tunnel blocking part of it


----------



## lovelops (Feb 17, 2014)

Hi there,

Regarding Gosling, I understand about her being ill and having being picked up by the rescue in bad shape and maybe will never be 100% as she should and that's too bad. One can always hope!

My aunt who finally died in 2011 was diagnosed around the late 1980's with a brain tumor. She had about 10 other health problems, including failing kidneys, had to use a catheter to empty her bladder etc. They gave her at the time 6 months to live in the 80's. 

The spirit of the individual at times makes a huge impact on how long they live and how long they last. My aunt never had perfect health and died with the tumor, but she lived one heck of a life between! She traveled, went on cruises, visited friends. Right before she died, they had to airlift her out of her house because she was starting to go into organ failure and she wanted to put on her makeup first before getting into the helicopter! (Me I would have went in a paper sack!) 

I somewhat feel Gosling is the same as my aunt. Gosling seems to have fight in her. At the time my aunt's daughter just had kids, so I think my aunt lived as long as she did to see her grandkids. She also has Ola, so now she probably feels she has someone that cares about her. That makes a huge difference also. 

I had been sharing with another person in another post the end line from the movie Blade Runner in which none of us know how much time we have or how much time other's have while we togehter. The main thing is to enjoy it and make it count.
I think you guys are with Gosling and you can tell by the photos. 

Vanessa 

PS. If that is Gosling with Ola in that pic, she looks pretty good!


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 17, 2014)

Awww, Ola sounds like a wonderful person. Taking care of animals that will never fully recover is sometimes a draining and sad job. It is so awesome that you guys do what you do. I agree with Vanessa, Gosling has a great fighting spirit and that goes a long way.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 21, 2014)

Two young buns came in this week - Rypsik and Wilczek.

*Rypsik* is a tiny rabbit that came to us on Tueasday. 




*Wilczek (Little wolf*) was confiscated during an intervention in the shop from which Anaise came to us. He probably has mycosic and we need to chceck him for coccidiosis. 







*Anaise* went to the bridge. His heart stopped beating and postmortem examination revealed that he had a genetic heart defect.




We also lost *Gibi*. Gibi was a 6-years-old bun whose hind legs were paralysed. He had been living for 6 years in a small cage, in his own feaces. When his fortune was about to change...he passed away. It turned out that he had cancer and his liver, lungs and heart were seriously damaged. We weren't able to save him.

[URL="http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/azyltorun/media/bbcfa1fa-c336-4db0-b936-6c6eee701cee_zpsc8efa042.jpg.html"]
[IMG]http://i1305.photobucket.com/albums/s554/azyltorun/bbcfa1fa-c336-4db0-b936-6c6eee701cee_zpsc8efa042.jpg[/URL][/IMG]

Gosling is also worse - there is more pus in her mouth, including gums. She also has runny nose. We started her on a new anitibiotic.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

Little wolf looks like a cutie. I'm sorry to hear Anaise and Gibi is gone. I'll be praying for Gosling. I'm hoping she will pull through this infection! Get better little girl! You are in our thoughts!

God bless you all over there for the work you are doing for these guys. You are doing a great job. 
It's too bad there isn't more people around like you guys!

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Feb 21, 2014)

I read about Gibi and Anaise on Facebook. Poor little darlings. I'm sure they're binkying across the rainbow bridge together. 

Gosling is in my thoughts. ray: She's a little fighter. It's nice to see she has a bunny buddy looking after her, too.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 21, 2014)

Is there any present or past video of Gosling? I would love to see her in action.. she looks like a cutie with the stuffed
animals in previous posts..

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Feb 22, 2014)

Just read on the blog for today Feb 22, 2013 that Gosling is doing better! Yeah!
Now only if my Polish were better! 

:singing::great:

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2014)

Gosling is my hero, that girl has so much spunk she is unstoppable. I pray everyday that she has the strength to overcome, she so deserves a long life


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Gosling is my hero, that girl has so much spunk she is unstoppable. I pray everyday that she has the strength to overcome, she so deserves a long life



Amen Chris. I'm there with you!!!!!
Go to the blog in Polish. There is daily updates on her!
You can translate the page with Bling, Google, etc..

The photos are just great! She is a fighter and I guess for the most
part for those of us on the list, we always cheer for the underdog!
I can't tell you how hard I prayed for her when I saw the pictures
of her in the little blue basket with the other bunny buddy when she
had the runny nose! 

BTW, unless I read it wrong, and I could because I ain't all that great
in Polish. Gosling is going to be going on trip to Warsaw Thursday with
the Rescue! What a star she is!!!! 

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Feb 23, 2014)

Vanessa do you have the link to the blog in Polish. I also follow them on facebook so see some photos on there and updates. She is such a little star, she goes on against all the odds and always looks like such a happy little bunny. Aren´t those that have the most obstacles the ones to really shine. Go my little girl, I am rooting for you always.


----------



## Aubrisita (Feb 23, 2014)

I am friends with tgem in fb too, I love seeing all the updates. Gosling is such an amazing girl. All tbe bunnies they have are such fighters and survivors, it never ceases to amaze me.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 23, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Vanessa do you have the link to the blog in Polish. I also follow them on facebook so see some photos on there and updates. She is such a little star, she goes on against all the odds and always looks like such a happy little bunny. Aren´t those that have the most obstacles the ones to really shine. Go my little girl, I am rooting for you always.



I sure do! 

http://www.azyl.vot.pl/

They post every day what is going on. After I saw that she was sick again, I was so worried about her and started going to the blog to check up on her. I follow them also on Facebook. 

I agree with you on Gosling. She does always look like a happy bunny no matter how sick she is and you are right concerning the one's that have the most obstacles!

I'm looking at some Critical Care stuff online that I'm thinking about picking up and sending to them as donations for her. It can't hurt. :big kiss:

I can't wait to see the photos of her in Warsaw this week! They should be a blast! :toast:

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello,
I am very sorry for the lack of updates. I usually translate for you our Polish blog here  But there are more photos on the blog so it is always worth visiting 

Vanessa is right - Gosling is going to Warsaw on Thursday. Our blog was nominated in the blog of the year competition and there is a chance it will be awarded!  Ola has to take Gosling with her because, as you already know, no one else can feed Gosling 
Gosling has bad and good days. Ola thinks that Gosling's eye looked worse yesterday.




We also have two new buns - Oregano and Dandelion. 
Dandelion probably has pasteurellosis and we are waiting for his tests results.




Oragano's teeeth need trimming but other than that, he is a healthy male.

[URL=http://s1305.photobucket.com/user/azyltorun/media/72475ddb-3823-407b-9c44-ab4ba14f9165_zpsa19ebbbb.jpg.html]


[/URL]


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 26, 2014)

I don't know what happened to the pictures and why they are so small. 

I also forgot to mention that Kurt had another surgery last week. It was more serious than the previous one as the abscess (this time encysted) was situated close to the artery. But Kurt is our another fighter and she is slowly recovering.


----------



## lovelops (Feb 27, 2014)

Any rabbit that is that interested in the food in that bag is doing good in my book!  
Whenever they loose interest in all or anything is the problem! What a curious little girl
Gosling is!!!! 

I hope you all have a good time in Warsaw and don't let Gosling turn into too much of a diva there! 

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 1, 2014)

We didn't win the prize for the blog of the year 2013 but we won something else. More people heard about the Rescue and this is very important for our rabbits. The girls that attended the event also had a chance to learn new things about blogging. Their heads are full of new ideas and next year, they will fight for the award again

And what's more, Gosling has new fans! People just adored her

In the picture below, you can see Marta, Kasia, Ola and Magda


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 1, 2014)

What a shame but you all did so well and am so pleased to hear Gosling was the star of the show. Who could you not fall in love with her, she is amazing. Congratulations to all and keep doing all you do, you are all stars


----------



## lovelops (Mar 4, 2014)

I have contacted and finally spoke with Dr. Gary Schwartz of Wheaton, Maryland today about Gosling and her infections. I will email you what he said about her meds that she was on.

He said some of the best course to go that is not evasive is to 

1) pack her absesses with Manuka honey because he said that will kill the infection without bothering or compromising her immune system. He has done that before with good success.

2) He said another way to go is to use sterile gauze and pack it with an antibotic and change them every few days. He also noted that this is another less evasive way instead of scraping her absesses every day. He said you would have to scape the absess to the bone before inserting the sterile gauze. It sounds like this has just been done yesterday..

3) Third option is to use human bone cement and make it into beads that is inpregnated with antibiotics called amikacin, and that although this particular antibiotic can cause kidney problems in rabbits if administered via injection, the slow release of the antibiotic from beads does not result in kidney damage or any other antibiotic. 
The veterinarian combines a bone cement with an antibiotic, fashioning the mixture into beads. The beads are implanted at the site of the abscess and remain inside the rabbit as the antibiotic is slowly released over a period of months or perhaps even years. 

I told the vet that the local vet was looking to put her on TFX. He said that he had heard of it being used on rabbits but said in the future he would not recommend using cephalexin on her again or in the future. He said with her immune system being so compromised it would not be good and he would not recommend it at all. He said results are kinda iffy with seriously ill rabbits. He said there are some other options and I have his email if we need to get in contact with him for follow up or more information. This is his animal hospitals web site: http://www.wheatonanimalhospital.info/

I hope this helps and let me know what your vet says about this treatment for Gosling. I'm also talking to him
about Carrot as well. More on that in a few.. 

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 10, 2014)

Kurt is gone. She had acute kidney failure and nothing could be done to save her. 




There are no changes to Gosling's condition. She was given an ultrasound of the eyeball today and fortunately there is no pus. She will probably undergo another surgery as there may be a new way to help her - our vet will use a mixture of human bone cement and an antibiotic and he will implant it in the form of beads in the place where Gosling's teeth used to be. Vanessa, thank You for this suggestion!




Zuzia went to the vet today. She drinks too much water and has some behavioral issues. We are waiting for blood test results.




Koko and Marjoram were adopted and they will hop to their new homes soon 

Wilczek (Little Wolf) hurt his hind leg in the cage. He should recover in couple of weeks but he is on painkillers now.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 10, 2014)

So sorry to hear about Kurt, binky free sweet girl. Hugs to everyone. I am keeping my fingers crossed for Gosling....keep on fighting!


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear that Wilczek hurt himself! ;( I hope he gets better soon and I'm so upset to hear about Kurt. I had a package for her! 

I hope Gosling can beat these infections and once clear of that, who knows!  But at least she is happy and cheerful!
And that is the main thing. We can overcome anything with a positive attitude.. oh like Plato said that I have quoted a million times:

" we cannot cure the body with body; we cure the body with the mind, and if the mind is confused and upset, it cannot cure anything properly."

Good luck over there and keep on kicking butt! You guys are doing such a great job over there!!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 11, 2014)

Forgot to mention I can also look for human bone cement here and see how readily available it is..
I can make some calls tomorrow!

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 16, 2014)

Gosling underwent another sugery yesterday. She doesn't want to eat but she needs time. A bactericidal substance (biopulp) mixed with metronidazol and then used in places where pus was accumulating (ie. places left after the extraction of molars and incisors, as well as external parts of drains) and covered it with human bone cement. Biopulp and human bone cement have bactericidal and osteoblastic properties. 




We lost Wilczek yesterday. The post mortem examination was inconclusive and we don't know what happened.




Zuzia's blood test results are not good. There are problems with her kidneys. The levels of urea, creatinine and potassium are too high. The count of white blood cells is also increased. She was put on an antibiotic (Enrocin) and ipakitine. Her kidneys will be flushed with drips. This is the plan for now.




Also, Koko and Gala got adopted 








We have four unusual residents in the Sanctuary. Four gerbils were given up as their owner was...allergic to them. We couldn't leave them like that so we took them in. They are waiting for a new, loving home.









Please feel free to join us on facebook: https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun


----------



## pani (Mar 16, 2014)

Poor Wilczek. Binky free little guy. ray:

I'm so glad that Gosling's surgery was a success, I hope she's back to her normal self soon.


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of sweet little Wilczek. I am praying for you & all of the bunnies & gerbils in your care! Bunny hugs to you & all the buns!


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 16, 2014)

Binky free Wilczek. Hugs. 

So glad that Gosling made it through the surgery, sending lots of positive, healing vibes her way.


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 18, 2014)

Gosling is much better. Yesterday, she had her first checkup after the surgery and everything is fine, there is no pus in her mouth. We still have to wait to know if the surgery was a success, so keep your fingers crossed.




Carrot is also better. Her eye is not perfect yet but her cornea was damaged and is still undergoing treatment. She has a good appetetite and is quite active. 




Pachino had an x-ray. Her teeth need trimming and she will be also spayed during the surgery.




Zuzia's kidneys stopped working so she had to come back to Toru&#324; (she was in a foster home in Bydgoszcz). After she was given meds, kidneys started working again. 



There are also bad news concerning Podgrzybek. He had pulmonary edema and was treated with furosemidum. An X-ray revealed that his lungs are smaller and his heart is enlarged. This means that he will have to take medicines for the rest of his life



Basil 




Soy and Ko&#378;larka


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 18, 2014)

Look at all of those beautiful buns. Keeping my fingers crossed for all the sick little ones. Keep on fighting!


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the update! Continuing to pray for Gosling & the buns there.


----------



## pani (Mar 18, 2014)

ray: Sending good thoughts to all the buns not feeling well.

I'm going to be sponsoring Pachinko! I'll be sending money for her every month, to help with food, care, and treatment.  I'm very excited for Felix and Clementine to have a long-distance 'foster sister'!


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 21, 2014)

pani, thank you very much for sponsoring Pachino! 

We have two new residents in the Sanctuary:

Hyssop - a young male. He was said to be aggressive, unsociable and badly behaved (because was peeing everywhere). Well, we haven't seen any symptoms of aggressiveness. Because he didn't want to be a toy, we was given up. It turns out that Hyssop is healthy but neglected. 




Fir - a female that was found in Pozna&#324;. She is in bad condition. Her uterus is enlarged, there is an infection near her labia and urethra, she has papillomas near anus, her teeth need trimming and there are pathological changes in her dewlap. We are waiting for blood test results. If eveything is fine, she will undergo a surgery.




Lebiodka underwent a serious surgery yesterday. The mucous membrane had to be removed from her nose (it was neccessary due to complications after myxomatosis). She stopped breathing during the procedure but resuscitation was successful. Please, keep your fingers crossed for her recovery. Lebiodka a rabbit that was confiscated with Marjoram and other rabbits during an intervention. All of them had myxomatosis. Some of the rabbits are healthy - Melisa and Marjoram are in their new homes, other rabbits needed more time to recover (Kminka/Caraway and Tymianek/Thyme) and some of them (Lebiodka, Maggie and Lubczyk/Lovage) still require treatment. The pus was accumulating in the nose due to myxomatosis (and necrosis caused by it) createn a perfect environment for bacteria.

Lebiodka




Lubczyk (Lovage)




Maggie




Tymianek (Thyme)




Kminka (Caraway)





There is pus on the left side of Gosling's mouth. We will also use manuka honey (thank you Vanessa!) to strengthen the treatment. Gosling is in good mood and she put on weight - she is a 1,05 kg bunny now 

Gosling with Weronika


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 21, 2014)

Yay Gosling, keep fighting and gaining weight. Boo to the puss. Still keeping my fungers crossed. 

Poor Fir! Sending lots of positive, healing vibes her way, and for anybunny else who needs them. You guys are awesome.


----------



## lovelops (Mar 21, 2014)

pani said:


> ray: Sending good thoughts to all the buns not feeling well.
> 
> I'm going to be sponsoring Pachinko! I'll be sending money for her every month, to help with food, care, and treatment.  I'm very excited for Felix and Clementine to have a long-distance 'foster sister'!



You are too cool Charlie! I've been sending care packages to the Rescue and was just looking today on what I could send for Pachinko! We must be psychically linked! I'm going to look into what Oxbow Vitamins and suppliments would be good for her and some of the other bunnies to send and help them!

You've got a great heart! 

Give Felix and Clemmy some nose rubs and bunny kisses from me!! 

Vanessa


----------



## pani (Mar 21, 2014)

Aw, hooray! Pachino is such a cutie. It's too bad Australia is so far away or I'd want to foster her!


----------



## lovelops (Mar 22, 2014)

pani said:


> Aw, hooray! Pachino is such a cutie. It's too bad Australia is so far away or I'd want to foster her!



Tell me about it. Me and you both would have triple the rabbits we have now in the house! I've already got 4 and you've got 2.. Man, we'd be like
the rabbit house with 12, 14, etc!!!

Vanessa


----------



## lovelops (Mar 22, 2014)

Dynaheir said:


> pani, thank you very much for sponsoring Pachino!
> 
> We have two new residents in the Sanctuary:
> 
> ...



Wow, Hyssop sounds like my husband, pee's every where he goes! HE HE HE... actually, he sounds like he just needed to get fixed and he would have been ok. (Hyssop, not my husband...) Sounds like another case of people getting rabbits who have not a clue about them and their behavior and once again, if they don't act like an Easter Bunny (like my Lop Lady) they just want to get rid of them. It's sad.

I will be sending positive thoughts to FIR and hopefully she will be ok with some attention and loving care.

Myxomatosis is a horrible, horrible afflection for rabbits. I hope they can eradicate it like Polo. I'm glad it does not exist here for Domestic, and is only affecting wild rabbits on the West Coast, and even then I'm not happy it's bothering wild rabbits. I think no rabbits should suffer from that. it's brutal. I hope all the rabbits with it recover and can lead a normal life.

Anything I can send over to help is no problem! Just send me a laundry list! 

Gosling in the pic with Weronika actually looks bigger!!! She also doesn't look as frail as before in February.. It is my imagination??? Can it be??? Her fur looks better and I'm sure I must need new glasses, but it looks like she has less bald spots also.. like her fur is slowly starting to grow back!! 

and once again Charlie your a sweetie to help Pachinko out! I'm sure she is going to appreciate it!!!:angelandbunny:

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 23, 2014)

I am amazed at the work you do and even more so now as I have a bunny with an abscess and it is exhausting so I have nothing but admiration for all of you. I also understand Gosling's problem so much more and she is such a fighter as it is so stressful for them with all the jabs and treatment so she's a very spunky little lady. Hyslop is so cute, it's awful when they blame the bunny and all he wants is to live with someone who understands him. 


I was reading up on myxi when I had mine vaccinated and it is truly a terrible way for them to go and I wish there was some way to control numbers or eradicate it without the cruel way they kill these rabbits. 

Love reading about all the rabbits on here who get a second chance and those who don't make it at least get to feel the touch of someone who loves and cares for them before they leave us. You are all heroes :thumbup:


----------



## Dynaheir (Apr 2, 2014)

When it comes to myxomatosis, most breeders won't vaccinate their rabbits because they want to pay for it. In this case, we could confiscate the rabbits because of the myxomatosis and in a way it saved their lives but it's unfortunate that some of these rabbits still have to fight with issues (like various bacteria) caused by this disease.

It's time for an update.

We lost Pietrynka last week. She had a uterine stump abscess and although she survived the surgery, she didn't recover. Also Replay died suddenly and we are not sure what happened. The post mortem examnatiom revealed some bleading in his intestines but we are not sure what caused it. It could have been some sort of bacteria.










We also have 4 new rabbits in the Sanctuary!

Pi&#281;taszek (Friday - from Robinson Crusoe) is a young and healthy male. 





Moomin - an overweigh bt healthy female. She came to us from Warsaw. We will put her on a proper diet and after spaying, she will be available for adoption.





Thumbelina is pregnant and the pregnancy is advanced...





Ash is a male with an abscess - the pus is in his mouth but also outside in a form of lump.






Carrot had her inscisors extracted but she is recovering fast. The cornea in her eye is damaged again but she doesn't give up. 





And Gosling? She still has runny nose but she is in good mood 





Also, Keyen got adopted and will live in Pozna&#324;!






Fir had a surgery last Thursday. She was spayed, our vet removed lipomas from her dewlap, polyps from the area of her annus and he also trimmed her teeth. She recovered after the surgery but there is still problem with her appetite. But she loves dill!





Please feel invited to join us on facebook https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun


----------



## pani (Apr 2, 2014)

ray: Binky free, Pietrynka and Replay.

The new additions are very cute! I hope Pi&#281;taszek and Moomin are adopted soon, that Thumbelina and her litter are happy and healthy, and that Ash, Carrot, and Gosling are feeling better soon. Glad to hear about Keyen's new home!

I'm especially happy to read about Fir's successful surgery! She arrived in such terrible shape, so it's good to hear she's on the mend. I love that picture of her eating dill!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Apr 2, 2014)

Sad lossesbut some lovely new bunnies. Seeing Gosling always makes me smile and seeing Fir esting her dill is cute, my three just love dill. Good vibes for all, they are all lucky bunnies.


----------



## lovelops (May 28, 2014)

I know there hasn't been any updates in English yet, but Gosling isn't doing well with her eye right now. They had to sew it shut over the past weekend because she had lost the blinking reflex and it was drying out. I pray that she will recover from that and her eye will be ok. I know they have her on drops and medicine so hopefully that will do the trick. Anyway, just wanted to put that out there... 

Vanessa


----------



## pani (May 29, 2014)

Oh, Gosling!!  I hope she makes a full recovery. ray: ray:


----------



## lovelops (May 30, 2014)

Ditto and congrats on Clemmie. Sorry I have not offered congrats earlier. I've lost a rabbit at the end of April  and now Brooke is sick again with GI Statis. Just got back from dropping her off at the vet.

I hope we can get an update on Gosling soon!!! Get better Gosling!


Vanessa



pani said:


> Oh, Gosling!!  I hope she makes a full recovery. ray: ray:


----------



## Aubrisita (May 30, 2014)

Ooooh Gosling, sending positive vibes to you and the rest of the bunnies. Hang in there little one.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jun 23, 2014)

I have some bad news...Gosling is gone. She was fighting with e.cuni and brain inflammation that was caused by it. She had been in coma for some days and she died on Friday while she was getting an IV.


----------



## pani (Jun 23, 2014)

Oh no, Gosling.   

I saw that she wasn't doing so well on Facebook, but I had my hopes that she'd pull through, like she always seemed to. She fought so hard, and she was such a loving bun throughout her treatments. She was an ambassador for the rescue. She'll be missed dearly. ray: Binky free, little darling Gosling.


----------



## Aubrisita (Jun 23, 2014)

I saw this on fb as well and it broke my heart. At least she is in a place where she is healthy. Binky free little girl. Thank you so much for the beyond excellent care that you gave her and the care and love you give to all of your buns.


----------



## lovelops (Jun 24, 2014)

Thank you for posting and updating us all! I really appreciate it. I hope the updates on all the other sick bunnies that need our support just like Gosling did will keep coming! 

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jun 25, 2014)

Saw this on fb and I was devastated. She was such a fighter and such a happy spirit, I am so sorry she won´t know life without those problems. However she has known such love and caring from all of you and I know that in spite of everything she was such a special and unique bunny. I will so miss her and whenever I am feeling down I have saved that last photo to remind me that there is always hope. RIP my darling Gosling, you were one of a kind.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jun 26, 2014)

We have some new residents in the Sanctuary. Four siblings:

Jemio&#322;uszka (Mistletoe)







Kraska





Jarz&#261;bek (Hazel hen) 





and Kukawik 





They are three months old and ready for adoption! 

And this is Batacik (Sweet potato) - he came in a cople of days ago and as you can probably see, he suffers from e.cuni. 






The same as Aksamitka (Velvet)






And Fir who looks aand feels much better


----------



## pani (Jun 26, 2014)

The new arrivals are gorgeous, I'd be begging my partner to let us adopt one of them if I were in Poland. 

I'm so glad to hear Fir is looking and feeling better! She was in such a poor state when she arrived so it's lovely to see that she's cleaned up so nicely.


----------



## Azerane (Jun 26, 2014)

That's so sad about Gosling, I know you guys worked so hard for her.

Your new arrivals are all simply adorable, I'm sure they'll find homes in no time


----------



## lovelops (Jun 27, 2014)

Chrisdoc said:


> Saw this on fb and I was devastated. She was such a fighter and such a happy spirit, I am so sorry she won´t know life without those problems. However she has known such love and caring from all of you and I know that in spite of everything she was such a special and unique bunny. I will so miss her and whenever I am feeling down I have saved that last photo to remind me that there is always hope. RIP my darling Gosling, you were one of a kind.



I second what you wrote Chris and if it had not been for this blog we would have never known anything about Gosling and the other bunnies over there!
While no other rabbit can replace her, I'm sure we are going to grow to know and love some other bunnies from the Rabbit Rescue in Torun!

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Jun 29, 2014)

This is Inari. Someone brought her to an animal clinic in a hamster cage. She is overweight and one of her eyes shows symptoms typical of e.cuniculi.







Trufel (Truffle)






Leon was confiscated from a pet shop - he lived in this conditions:






And now:


----------



## BlancoBunBun (Jun 29, 2014)

Nice to see someone from Poland here! I am Polish on one side of my family and very proud! :wave:


----------



## lovelops (Jun 30, 2014)

What is the pronosis for Inari? Does it look like she will be able to get treated and get over it? 
I cannot get over the conditions Leon was kept in! But then again, after seeing how the pet shops
are in Poland I can believe it!

How is Carrot? Any updates on her? 

Keep us posted!

Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Jun 30, 2014)

Yes, Inari is undergoing treatment for e.cuniculi and we are waitning for some results


----------



## Dynaheir (Jul 16, 2014)

Lubczyk's (Lovage) condition worsened on Thursday. He has inflammatory bowel disease and bronchitis. Since Thursday, he has been having better and worse moments but he is still fighting.

Lubczyk is one of the seven rabbits that were confiscated during an intervention from a breeder who didn't vaccinate his rabbits and instead of taking them to vet when they got sick, he just put the weakest ones (Lebiodka, Lovage and Maggie) in a separate place and waited until they die. 
When Lubczyk came to the Rescue in August 2013, he weighted 1 kg and we were ready to put him to sleep. He was fighting with respiratory failure for several weeks and we were afraid whenever we had to administer an IV to him, because when we were taking him out of his cage and putting him on our lap, it was too much of an effort for him. Now the disease striked again...






Lubczyk with Karolina


----------



## lovelops (Jul 16, 2014)

I hope he can beat this and get better again soon!!! I've got bronchitis now also.. so I know how he feels!
Any updates on karrot and some of the others that were sick?

Thanks again!
Vanessa


----------



## Dynaheir (Jul 16, 2014)

Carrot's eye got better but the pus is still accumulating in the place where her incisors used to be.


----------



## Azerane (Jul 17, 2014)

Aww, the poor thing. Wishing Lubczyk and Carrot all the best


----------



## Dynaheir (Jul 18, 2014)

Cyzia and Czesio came in on Wednesday. As the life situation of their owners changed, they had to be given up. Cyzia (the white lady) was adopted a couple of years ago. She is an older female.
Czesio is a massively overweight lop. He has to go on a diet immediately as this condition is extremely dangerous.

























This is a bunny found yesterday on a tram tracks near the Sanctuary.....his teeth are in bad condition, and he's got pododermatitis - he was bleeding when he came in. 














Luczyk is stable


----------



## Aubrisita (Jul 19, 2014)

Poor sick bunnies. Luna and I send healing vibes their way....keep fighting!


----------



## Dynaheir (Jul 19, 2014)

The rabbit found on the tram tracks was named Bilecik (Ticket). He is shy and scared but we hope he will feel better after he socialises with other rabbits and people. Additionally, his teeth need trimming.




















Duszek and his adventures


----------



## lovelops (Jul 19, 2014)

I hope everything works out and I can't get over Bilecik being found on the tracks near the Rescue. My God it's a miracle he was not ran over. I wonder if someone left him there on purpose because of how close it was to Azyl? Wow... I can't get over that. Anyway Bilecik is pretty and hopefully he will be ok and get into a forever home soon.
I always love pictures of Duszek! What a camera hog!

Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc (Jul 20, 2014)

Lucky bunnies, all so lovely. Duszek is such a character, I just love him


----------



## Dynaheir (Jul 22, 2014)

Lovelops, I think somebody just decided to set him free :/

Chrisdoc, yes, Duszek is a wonderful bun - he is not scared of anything and he is always looking for food 

*Cyzia* will have to undergo a surgery - there is a big stone in her bladder, so please, keep your fingers crossed, as she is an older lady. 







*Czesio's* poops are still very small so we put him on metoclopramide - in case of such an obsese bunny, lack of appetite may result in fatty degeneration of the liver.

*Bilecik* had his teeth trimmed yesterday. He was also neutered. 

*Modraszka* needs another blood test. On the basis of this test we will have to decide if she is going to have the surgery on Monday. 







Also, *Brother Adams* went to a Foster Home yesterday, but we think it will soon become his forever home


----------



## Dynaheir (Jul 23, 2014)

This is the stone that was removed from Cyzia's bladder. Our vet had difficulties with sewing her up as her muscles are very fragile but she is fine. 







Czesio has liver failure  There is a risk of fatty degeneration of the organ. Additionally, the level of creatine kinase is very high. This is what happens when a rabbit has an unlimited access to pellet...







Zuzia's blood test results are bad again and they confirmed we have to do with chronic kidney failure here.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 25, 2019)

Hello, it's been quite some time since my last post (I hope some of you are following us on FB). 

Azyl is still helping bunnies, we had numerous interventions and managed to save many lives. However, we will probably have to move and decided to buy a house. We would like to create a special home for rabbits (there would be also a special place where our guests could spend a night or two!). I'll just post the summary from our FB account so you can learn more about our crazy idea 

Have we lost our minds? Maybe a little, but not entirely. It's time for great changes.

We would like to create a Home for Rabbits.

Seven years ago, we moved in to a reconditioned (with our own hands and due to your donations) room by the animal shelter in Toruń. And we thought it would last forever. For the last 7 years the rabbits under our care have had a safe place, a special room for quarantine and a pen outside. However, the current situation with the shelter and a plan for a temporary bridge to be constructed almost at our gates made us consider moving to another place.

We need a stable situation and a permanent solution, we can't move from place to place with all the rabbits. That is why we decided to buy a house...for rabbits. Actually, we have already paid an advance for it which is 20 000 zlotys.

Why we decided to do it?

Renting a house in Toruń costs about 3000 zlotys a month + media. Business premises or flats were not an option. We need a pen for our rabbits. And anyway, who would agree to rent us a house for 100 rabbits?

In order for our rabbits to have better lives, we decided to buy a small house (a video with this property is linked in the comments - it's in Polish, but you can see all the details



). When we first saw we pictures, we knew that's exactly it! This house is almost in the centre of Toruń, so it will be easy for our volunteers to commute there. And, what is also important, it is situated near our vet (only 2 kilometers!).

The house is in a good condition and it doesn't need any great reconditioning. We just need to change the floors (they need to be more rabbit friendly) and probably recondition the bathroom in the future. But we can move in in a week (link to photos also in the commets



).

Who will be the owner of the property?
The Foundation (Fundacja Azyl dla Królików) of course.

If you are interested, we have two fundraisers, one on an official Polish website, the other one in the USA.
https://www.gofundme.com/help-to-bu...HrCk6Nk7bwmLUoJvkhXsFgKvLTvd8z1867lZUjGfzUMRo

https://pomagam.pl/en/dom_krolika - the text is summraised above


----------



## Binkis Mum (Jan 25, 2019)

can you put your facebook link in here?


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 27, 2019)

Yes, sure.

Here it is: https://www.facebook.com/rabbits.torun/


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 29, 2019)

On Sunday, some of the rabbits got lucky and went to their forever homes <3 One of them was Epika.





Epika (and another female, Liryka) came in to our care in November. There left in front of the entrance to the animals shelter in Toruń...in a hopsack. Their bottoms were covered in urine and they were in bad condition.

Also Sephora, and one of her daughters, Tous, were lucky 
She came to Azyl with her kits and they used to live in dramatic conditions.


----------



## Dynaheir (Jan 31, 2019)

Shiny passed away yesterday. We had been fighting for her for months. Despite different treatments and solutions, she constantly had diarrhea and Rodi Care just passed through her system in an unchanged form.





Belinda went through the checkup with flying colours. During one year she was fighting with liver and renal failure, had two large abscesses removed from her belly in the autumn.





Out vet is also happy about Kopiuj (Copy) and Wklej (Paste). Maybe apart from the fact that they should stop acting like vacuum cleaners in the Azyl 

Copy




Paste





Lancelot, one our special care rabbits, was put on an antibiotic due to bronchial murmur that was noticed by our vet during the examination.





Ps. Do you want me to post here or is everyone on Facebook? Please, let me know


----------



## Michelous (Jan 31, 2019)

I am very sorry to hear about precious Shiny. She was a fighter. I'm sure she will be greatly missed. 

I am thankful for the good report on Belinda and the others.


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Jan 31, 2019)

Post on here, I hardly get on facebook and I love hearing about all of the buns on here and how they are doing !!!


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 4, 2019)

Thank you. I will post also here, then 

Abisynia is undergoing a laparotomy today as the stump of her uterus is still enlarged and we can see that she feels some discomfort, even when lying down. Her apetite is also not great and she receives medicines that are to improve the peristalsis.





Dumbo left Azyl and went to his forever home  His checkup went great. His broken paw has set and despite the problems with this knee cap, he's doing great.





Kevin has a lump that will have to be removed. It is not a typical abscess (our vet did puncture) and it changed after couple days of antibiotics and tarantula venom, but we want to get rid of it as soon as possible.





Liryka passed her post procedure chceckup with flying colours. After the tear duct blockage had been removed, her eye looks better and she no longer needs local antibiotics.




Nówka is quite all right but 1 or 2 teeth will have to be removed and her tear duct needs flushing.




No changes in the case of Pikard. He eats dried herbs, his poops are relatively small, but in satisfying numbers  But nothing has change in his mouth and he still needs a procedure. This week is the last one of his therapy with ornipural, so we can schedule something for him for the next week.




Shira underwent a procedure on Thursday - a lump had to be removed. It wasn't an abscess yet, but among the tissues, there already signs of pus.




Our vet had no reservations during Telimena's checkup. Afther the procedure of removing the tear duct blockage, her right eye seems fine. Telimena's tear duct is undergoing calcification so the problem will probably be recurring, but there is no need to panic 

We also had some new adoptions!

Elipsa i Różniczka (called by us Copy and Paste ) went to Warsaw, where their future husband, Shaman, had been waiting for them. (Don't worry, all of them are neutered)




And some news from forever homes.
Arnika and Włóczykij (both adopted from Azyl). As you can see, size doesn't matter 




Sephora with her new friends




Page and her husband (yes, neutered of course )


----------



## Augustus&HazelGrace (Feb 4, 2019)

@Dynaheir, So how many rabbits are currently in your facility? I would love to start something like that here in the US. Of course, it won't be for a while, but how hard was it to get started up and what all goes into it?


----------



## Kelly6485 (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow, what a wonderful thing your shelter does. This thread is definitely my new favorite, I love to see all the bunnies and hear about what is being done to help them. Thank you so much !


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 6, 2019)

Augustus&HazelGrace said:


> @Dynaheir, So how many rabbits are currently in your facility? I would love to start something like that here in the US. Of course, it won't be for a while, but how hard was it to get started up and what all goes into



Well, there is no simple answer to this question. The Founders of the Foundation definitely knew what they were doing as previously, they had been cooperating with other Rescue in Poland. They, the people running the animal shelter in Toruń agreed to make a room available for rabbits and Azyl (a sanctuary for rabbits) was created. But the room looked like this:





And after all the work, it looked like this:





But the situation in Poland, when it comes to rabbits, is difficult. There is no public funding so the Rescue is entirely up to donations. Working with so many rabbits is not easy and it is a volunteering job, so nobody receives any remuneration (at least financial, because volunteers get to spend time with many rabbits, see how they are changing, etc.), so it is an additional task, done after regular job or classes.
This year our situation became more difficult becaue there was a new tender for the shelter and a new foundation that wins the bid may be not as welcoming as the previous one. This led to a decision to buy a small house (70m2) for rabbits (I have mentioned this above and here are also some details https://www.gofundme.com/help-to-bu...I5tXsaAIuRY_S_D0WJN5hUtONM2tKD58lCQcHpfW1Nxf0). So running a Rescue is definitely demanding and full of challenges 

At the moment there are not many rabbits in Azyl - its about 50 rabbits in the Azyl and 20 in foster homes. But usually it's more than 70. Of course, the ones that need constant attention and supersivion cannot stay at home, they are usually staying with one of the volunteers/founders.



Kelly6485 said:


> Wow, what a wonderful thing your shelter does. This thread is definitely my new favorite, I love to see all the bunnies and hear about what is being done to help them. Thank you so much !



Thank you so much!


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 6, 2019)

On Monday, Lawrence was to go for a standard checkup. He had his last health crisis in January but he seemed fine. But then, Ola was trying to take him out from the carrier and she found a lump near his throat and there was fever broke out (41 C degrees). He was examined but there was no doubt - it was an abscess. It wasn't on the jawbone but near his trachea. This was the result of his previous crisis during which bacteria entered the bloodstream. Gentamicin saved his life then. So it turns out that the bacteria present in his body, this time didn't enter the bloodstream but led to the formulation of the abscess. The procedure was very complicated. It surrounded the jugular vein and couldn't be removed with the membrane. The compromised tissues were removed, the wound cleaned and sewn in a way allowing us to disinfect the wound.





Abisynia didn't have to undergo the laparatomy procedure - the swelling subsided a little so we will wait and see.





One week after being neutered, Auriga is in good health.



IMG_7419

Bajka seems fine after the procedure but her right eye is runny and we need to do an x-ray to check the roots. Her third eyelid was also visible during the examination.





Tomorrow, Havana is going to her forever home so we had taken her for a checkup. She is in good health. We managed to resolve the problems with her intestines, her liver has regenerated and her weight is correct now.


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Feb 8, 2019)

all i just see is beautiful personalities and awesome caretaker(s) providing for their need(s) ....


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 11, 2019)

Fortunately, this weekend passed peacefully in Azyl  We have planned some procedures for this week and we hope for the best.





















Dumbo in his forever home.


----------



## Kelly6485 (Feb 11, 2019)

Beautiful bunnies!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 12, 2019)

Wow... I was around when this thread was started over five years ago and I was impressed then at what you did with that crummy room and the amazing difference you were making in these rabbits' lives. It really warms my heart to see that you're still going strong after all this time! So many rabbits have been saved by the vital medical care your organization provides... and even the ones who don't make it, they get to know love and comfort at the end of their lives. Reading their stories brings tears to my eyes! There just aren't words to describe just how amazing you guys are - what you're doing is a heartbreaking labor of love, to be sure.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 13, 2019)

Kelly6485 said:


> Beautiful bunnies!


Thank you!



Imbrium said:


> Wow... I was around when this thread was started over five years ago and I was impressed then at what you did with that crummy room and the amazing difference you were making in these rabbits' lives. It really warms my heart to see that you're still going strong after all this time! So many rabbits have been saved by the vital medical care your organization provides... and even the ones who don't make it, they get to know love and comfort at the end of their lives. Reading their stories brings tears to my eyes! There just aren't words to describe just how amazing you guys are - what you're doing is a heartbreaking labor of love, to be sure.



Yes, fortunately Azyl is still going strong although we will probably have to leave the room, we'd put so much work into! And the worst case scenario is that we will have to do it in a month which is quite disconcerting when there are so many rabbits. But! We have to manage, there is no other option.
Thank you so much for your kind words 

And some news 

Kurierka was sent as a courier parcel. Fortunately, when she arrived to Bydgoszcz, Agata learned about the situation and rescued this poor bunny. We have already informed a proper organisation and necessary steps will be taken. She is healthy (apart from slight splay leg and not entirely proper body constraction. She will be neutered and ready for adoption in no time 




And our new arrival, an overweight girl, her internal organs are surrounded by adopise tissue and the uterus is enlarged. Our vet put her on ornipural and when she looses some weight and is more stable, she needs to be neutered.




Out vet diagnosed City with false pregnancy. She needs to be neutered soon.




After being neutered, Cyryl had some problems - his manly organs were swollen. But now he is better and he doesn't need antibiotics anymore.




Before being adopted, Fobias went for a checkup and he is ready to travel to his new home. His teeth will have to be supervised but he is in good condition.




Lawrence's wound is healing properly and is it unbelivable that he is in such a good condition after the procedure.



Picard lost his apetite and had a fever. Respiratory sounds were normal, his stomach seemed fine, but we are worried that this is caused by pus circulating in his body. We were planning to take care of his teeth, but now, we have to wait for him to stabilise.


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 14, 2019)

Aww, poor Picard! I hope he feels better soon! They all look so sweet.


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 20, 2019)

Tobias finally underwent a procedure that had been postponed for some time. His lower cheek teeth were removed on the left side and both dear ducts were cleared. We would like to believe that this is the end of his teeth adventures, cheek teeth were in an appaling state and nearly pierced his jawbone, but we will see.










Amy and Betty are fine after being neutered last week.









Lucjan is about one year old and was brough to Azyl by his owner. He is a bit underweight so we've put him on Rodicare, but aprat from this, there is nothing else to be concerned about.




And some pictures:


----------



## Dynaheir (Feb 21, 2019)

Fajter (Fighter) came in in 2014. He had deep wounds on his body (you can see the picture here: https://www.azyl.vot.pl/2019/02/sroda-20-02-2019-r/ it is quite graphic, so I don't want to post it here). He was a young lad with not so good history but he didn't have to wait for his forever home as Magda, one of the Founders, took him in. Yestreday, he passed away.





Nairobi and Amy went to their forever homes. Good luck, girls! 









But nature loves balance, so we have two new rabbits at the Rescue. We will introduce them soon.

Tobias is fine, Marshall and Pikard have surgeries scheduled for today, Umba started eating and there are some droppings


----------



## Playdoh52 (Feb 21, 2019)

Wow really cool post!


----------



## Imbrium (Feb 23, 2019)

Binky free, little Fajter! I was brave enough to look at the graphic picture... I can't believe he even survived all that! How horrible, what he must've gone through to end up in that state *cry*. I really hope that after five years of love and pampering, he no longer remembered the pain and suffering he went through before finding his way to Azyl.


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 3, 2019)

On Friday, 10 new rabbits came in. They were confiscated during an interention conducted by the Emergency for Animals Foundation and brought to us. There are 4 girls (about 3 months old) and six adult rabbits.





3 of them have problems with their eyes. In the case of Karlik and Gacek these problems are serious, Kropiatka's eyes tend to water. Karlik deals with cornea opacification and purulent secretion from both eyes and Gacek's right eye waters/oozes. Beside that, there is a standard issue - malnutrition. The little rabbits have enlarged bellies and protruded spines.

All of them will be examined tomorrow.






















Another three rabbits came to us from Opole. They are taking them to our vet tomorrow.













And there is also Pumba. Brough by his owner to the vet's to be euthanised. The vet didn't want to do it and Pumba was brough to us last Sunday night. He is extremely obsese. He is one of the worst cases or even the worse case of an obese rabbit that we've dealt with (and believe us, we have seen a lot). He is filled with adopose tissue and lipomas. Feeding him is a traumatic situation for the poor guy (and we have to force feed him). We also found blood in his urine. Calcium levels in his blood are too high.

Ultrasonography confirmed that there are stones in his bladder. We are trying treatment, but it it doesn't work, his bladder will have to be flushed.











There is also a bunch of photos from our pen, you can see them here: https://www.azyl.vot.pl/2019/03/sobota-2-03-2019-r/


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 8, 2019)

So I followed that link to check out the additional photos... OMG, the super-cuteness is overwhelming! There are some really iconic and adorable pics there... one of my favorites is the one that caught a rabbit mid-lick, grooming another rabbit's ear . The rabbits are making such great faces in so many of the pictures, lol.


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 18, 2019)

On Saturday, 8 new rabbits came to Azyl. 7 of them were confiscated from a mini zoo and one was grabbed somwhere on the way (we are not sure, we just agreed to give him shelter as well).



IMG_9926

And there are seven bigger rabbits (some of the pictures are quite graphic, so here is the link: https://www.azyl.vot.pl/2019/03/sobota-16-03-2019-r/)

Their health situation is difficult. We have pododermatitis, scabies and overgrown claws here + at least three patients that are sneezing quite badly (Ellio, Swings and Kasztanka).

Ellio had fever, purulent rhinitis and finds it difficult to breather so he is undergoing treatment. Swings is malnourished and Kasztanka's eyeball was displaced from the eye socket. After the intervention, her eyelids were sewn together, but unfortunately, the eye will probably have to be removed.



IMG_9885

More pictures here: https://www.azyl.vot.pl/2019/03/niedziela-17-03-2019-r/


----------



## Dynaheir (Mar 28, 2019)

On Friday (22.03.2019), a new rabbit came in. We named him Dramat (Drama). Why? Because we've already had Epic and Liric. They came in under the same circumstances. Drama was found in front of the animal shelter in Toruń, in a potato bag. Dramat is a young male and because of the circumstances, we think he came from the same "source". Fortunately, Epic and Liric already have their forever homes  He is almost healthy - his droppings are filled with coccidia.





Picard's abscess was removed. It was placed under his jaw - a photo of the abscess is on our blog (https://www.azyl.vot.pl/2019/03/piatek-22-03-2019-r/), but I don't want to post it here as it doesn't look very nice . He is doing fine after the procedure. There is no pus in his mouth.





Kasztanka's eye had to be removed but the wound heals and Kasztanka is in good condition. She is still on antibiotics but sneezes less. We will also have to take care of her fur but this is a matter to be dealt in future, once she is really better.








After a crisis, Swings seems better, although sometimes her poops are very big and deformed. There is no feacal mass in her intestines and she is definitely calmer.





Pumba is fine. He started eating herbs but they have to be colourful :roll: so we need to create herb mixes for him  He loses some weight, slowly, but the difference is already visible.





We also had a lovely guest from...Germany this week - Anke from the Kaninchenhilfe Nordfriesland foundation. As you can see, everyone is welcome in Azyl  So if you want to visit us, just let us know! 




And here is a solid portion of beautiful spring photos: https://www.azyl.vot.pl/2019/03/sroda-27-03-2019-r/


----------

